# [Firewall]Enquivalent de Endian Firewall

## zeuss1414

Bonjour a tous, 

Suite a un message que j'ai lu sur le forum, j'aurais voulus savoir si quelqu'un connaissait un equivalent à Endian Firewall car il à l'air sympa. 

Pour info : http://www.endian.it/en/community/

----------

## Martin.

Pourquoi tu cherches un équivalent si celui-ci à l'air bien ?

Libre, gratuit et OpenSource, que demande le peuple ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben en ayant juste survoler les features, et si tu préfère du BSD pour ton firewall, je te recommande monowall qui est vraiment très bien, et si tu cherches des features un peu plus exotique (quoique AMHA un firewall ne devrait pas faire tourner une tonne de service comme ipcop) il y a pfsense qui est basé sur monowall mai qui propose quelques packages en plus.

----------

## LaMs

Sérieusement pour avoir utilisé (et utilise encore) Endian Firewall, c'est vraiment génial! 

C'est vraiment simple, l'installation se fait pratiquement tout seule. C'est vraiment une distribution qui mérite d'être utilisé. Moi je l'adore  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben je cherchait un equivalent dans le sens ou je cherche qqch qui propose les même fonctionnalités mais qui n'est pas une distribution en soit. Donc j'aurais bien voulu qqch qui fasse pareil, mais qu'on installerait comme démon car je n'ai qu'une machine qui me sert de serveur et je ne peux pas utiliser une autre machine pour faire que firewall.

Si vraiement ca n'existe pas je me trournerai vers Endian FIrewall, avec un vmware mais bon ca merite reflexion car mon serveur est un Athlon XP 2400+, donc il faut que soit assez légé.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben vu tes contraintes, moi je n'hésiterais pas. Tu installes un xen sur ton athlon, et tu le configures comme ton serveur actuel en lui laissant 512 de ram. Puis ton install un firewall en DomU avec 256Mo de ram.

Par contre, il faudrat faire des recherches pour le noyau si tu veux utiliser endian, car avec Xen, tu vas utiliser un noyau spécial.

Enfin en tout cas, si tu choisis cette solution et que tu as besoin d'un coup de main tu peux me PM.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben oui je vais deja installer xen et voir ce que ca donne, je verrai apres pour le reste.

En fait je connais pas trop Xen, mais j'ai deja pas mal utiliser Vmware ou Parallels ca doit etre dans le même genre.

Par contre si vous aviez un ou deux doc sympa sur Xen, je pense que ca m'aiderais bien pour commencer.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zeuss1414

En fait il semblerai qu'il existe une image vmware deja faite pour Endian Firewall, donc je vais voir de ce cote la

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien pour Xen tu peux déjà faire un tour ici.

Mais en tout cas, niveau performance, xen bouffe beaucoup moins que vmware. Choisis ton cam camarade !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Xen est une bonne idée. Mais un domU juste pour cette distro endian. moui pkoi pas. (ça va juste être un poil plus chiant à config mais sans plus)

Je serais plutôt pour du monowall aussi.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 pour monowall mais ds son cas, il veut que la même machine soit un firewall et un serveur interne. Et monowall en serveur interne c'est assez limité.

Sinon pour xen, le plus chiant sera de reprendre la config du kernel de endian pour l'appliquer à celui du domU faisant tourner endian. Enfin, rien de compliqué non plus   :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

je comprend pas trop pk je devrait utiliser monowall plutot que Xen, si vous pourriez précisé ...

----------

## kwenspc

J'avais pas bien noté le coup du serveur interne. Et de fait, je me rallie à l'idée de Xen, car c'est ce que je comptes faire sur mon propre serveur. (je pensais au départ que tu voulais juste un routeur/firewall, j'avais pas vu le coup du serv interne)

```

un dom0, 2 cartes réseaux dessus.

2 domU:

-> 1 serveur web externe, ssh, routeur/firewall

-> 1 serveur de fichier interne (sans doute OpenAFS)

```

Et là c'est pour le coup que je n'utiliserais pas monowall, mais sans doute une interface "web" à iptables pour gérer l'ouverture de certaines ports etc... (me suis toujours pas décider sur lequel d'ailleurs)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> je comprend pas trop pk je devrait utiliser monowall plutot que Xen, si vous pourriez précisé ...

 

Ben en fait monowall et Xen ça n'a rien à voir. Monowall est une alternative à Endian firewall.

Mais si tu connais un peu iptables, je te conseille de faire comme kwenspc te l'as conseiller.

Pendant un temps, j'ai fait tourner Xen en tant que firewall, mais ayant une machine peu puissante, j'ai fait tourner le serveur interne sur le dom0 et le firewall en domU.

[Edit]

Ho yes !!!!!!!!!!!   :Laughing: 

Je suis vétéran !!! Ha comme quoi le postflood paie un jour    :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Ho yes !!!!!!!!!!!  
> ...

 

un deuxième franc comtois! chouette paye ta bière!

----------

## loopx

Tiens, en voyant ce post, je me demande : n'existerait'il pas un GUI pour iptables :p ???

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tiens, en voyant ce post, je me demande : n'existerait'il pas un GUI pour iptables :p ???

 

Perso je connais firestarter qui est en GTK. Mais bon, la syntaxe d'iptables est assez logique ( moins que pf quand même) que s'y atteler est assez facile. Et cette une personne qui capte rien en programmation qui te parle   :Wink: 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> un deuxième franc comtois! chouette paye ta bière!

 

C'est quand tu veux !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tiens, en voyant ce post, je me demande : n'existerait'il pas un GUI pour iptables :p ???

 

guarddog (entre autres). Tu peus aller dans la catégorie net-firewall de l'arbre portage pour voir les possibilités autres.

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben j'ai commencer l'installe de Xen, j'ai modifier les USE et les CFLAGS maintenant ca recompile faut etre passient ... lol

----------

